

Aaron Swartz on Jottit  - eusman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTlmahurhX0

======
aston
Hmm. Two thoughts.

1) He's got Jottit's elevator pitch down, for sure. Unfortunately, you can
describe the _entire product_ in the elevator pitch, which isn't so typical. I
was hoping for something broader and more world-changing than "you can type
into a box and we'll save it."

2) I think the focus on simplicity is a tad misplaced. The analysis of Twitter
is a good example of aaronsw's misunderstanding its importance. Twitter's not
popular because it's simple. Twitter's popular because the content is brief
and the service is inherently viral since you're broadcasting to your friends.
The simplicity is an enhancement to the service, not the service itself.

Jottit is definitely simple, but I still don't really see what it's providing
me with. Wufoo's doing more of what I think most people want to see: take
something that's clearly complex and make it super easy. Form handling is
tough, as is form design. But if I want to post arbitrary content to the web,
it's as easy as going to MySpace, Facebook, or any other social network or
forum on the web.

~~~
rms
He just made something pure without regard to a business model. He doesn't
really have to worry about business models anymore.

~~~
aston
He doesn't need the money, but he also doesn't need to make a product no one
wants to use. I hope he figures out something more compelling (to me).

~~~
akkartik
One consequence of the long tail is that not everybody will make a product
_you_ (or I) can use. Just move along to check out the next service.

------
bayareaguy
Jottit needs to take the next step and dispense with the dumb requirement that
you provide an email address "for password recovery".

------
aristus
<http://jottit.com/umb7n/>

~~~
Zak
Somewhere, Aaron once posted that one of the things he was trying to do with
Infogami was to apply machine learning to social networking. I remember this
clearly because I had exactly the same idea. I suspect that's one of the goals
with Jottit as well.

